# Step by Step---Smoked Potato Pizza (with 7 smoked toppings)



## Bearcarver

> Hope You All like this---It's got a lot of Great Smoked Items in & on it.
> BTW: It even tasted better than it looks. You really have to try it.
> 
> Here we go:
> #1  Take 4 nice sized potatoes, and stick them in your smoker without heat for 2 hours, above a Hickory filled A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, lit on one end.
> #2  Remove those smoked potatoes from the smoker and bake them.
> #3  Let them cool awhile, and stick them in your fridge over night to cool & firm up.
> #4  Remove Smoked Baked Potatoes from Fridge, and slice them into 1/2 thick slices.
> #5  Put the slices in a Medium hot frying pan with butter, until both sides of all of the slices are well browned & buttery (this could take a few batches).
> #6  Lay out all of the slices that will fit in a circle on a Pizza pan. Cut little pieces of some of the smaller slices to fill in little voids between the larger slices.
> #7  Take some of your smoked Mozzarella and grate it.
> #8  Put as much of this grated cheese on the potato Pizza crust as it takes to hold it together, and broil it just long enough to melt the cheese.
> #9  Partially fry any of the uncooked toppings you will use on the Pizza, like Belly & Buckboard Bacon, and set it aside.
> #10 Now if you want to keep each topping separate, you will have to make your cuts now.
> #11 Slice up enough cherry tomatoes to cover the whole pizza, and spread them out now.
> #12 Spread a little more Smoked Mozzarella Cheese on top of the tomato slices.
> #13 Now if you want to do it the way I did, cut & lay out on individual slices, Belly Bacon, Smoked Pepperoni, Canadian Bacon, Venison Bacon, Deer Sausage, and Buckboard Bacon.
> #14 Spread the rest of the grated Smoked Mozzarella Cheese on the whole thing.
> #15 Place in Oven at 350˚ until the top cheese is melted, and everything else is nice and warm.
> #16 Remove from oven, and let the diners select which pieces they want.
> 
> Our son came up to have some, and the three of us ate 6 of the 8 slices for dinner. Another amazing thing is the next day I nuked the two left over pieces, and my wife & I ate them. They were just as good as they were the night before (Not dry or mushy)!
> 
> You don't have to do any of this exactly like I did. I did all of these things to try to win a contest by entering the most original (out of the box), and time consuming meal.


BTW: If you want a hint as to what this tastes like (before you make your own)---Think of those Baked potato skins that they scoop out most of the potato, put cheese & bacon bits in, and bake it again. Now just think about using "Home Smoked Cheese" and a different kind of smoked meat on each slice.

Thanks,

Bearcarver


> Now check out the Qview:
> 
> Slicing 4 Large Smoked and Baked Potatoes:










Pan browning slices of Smoked & Baked Potatoes in butter:







Slicing & drying cherry tomatoes:







All slices browned:







Browned Smoked Baked Potato slices laid out in Pizza Pan:







*Completed Smoked Potato Pizza (pieces around outside show what is on each slice)*

Cold-smoked potatoes, baked, sliced, pan browned, and arranged into a circular pizza crust. Has my smoked mozzarella & cherry tomatoes on the entire pizza, except half of the top one, to show viewers the potato slices. I smoked all of the additional toppings. They are (clockwise, starting at 3 O'clock)---Belly Bacon, Smoked Pepperoni, Canadian Bacon, Venison Bacon, Venison Sausage, and Buckboard Bacon:







Smoked Belly Bacon topped:







Smoked Buckboard Bacon topped:







Smoked Deer Sausage topped:







Smoked Canadian Bacon topped:







Smoked Deer Bacon topped:







Smoked Pepperoni topped:







Just Smoked Mozzarella & Cherry Tomato topped:


----------



## Bearcarver

Are my pictures too big. Take too long to load?

Having trouble with this new computer.

Please let me know.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Awesome Job Bear!! I just got home from work and seen your pizza!

The family and I will be over in about 4-5 hours can you have a few pies with everything on them ready?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









SOB


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Awesome Job Bear!! I just got home from work and seen your pizza!
> 
> The family and I will be over in about 4-5 hours can you have a few pies with everything on them ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOB


Thanks SOB!

Did those pics take a long time to come up on your computer? The first time I brought them up they took a long time even for me. I thought that's why nobody was opening my post, and/or making any comments. I thought either there's a problem with the pics loading up, or nobody likes me any more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## silverwolf636

Looks great to me Bear !!!  Gonna have to try that one for sure.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## sumosmoke

Pics are of perfect size, Bear. I thought your entry definitely was outside of the box, and something I had never seen before. True props for the range of creativity on this one.


----------



## jaxgatorz

wow !! That looks a winner to me


----------



## Bearcarver

JaxGatorz said:


> wow !! That looks a winner to me


Thanks Mike,

Bear


 


sumosmoke said:


> Pics are of perfect size, Bear. I thought your entry definitely was outside of the box, and something I had never seen before. True props for the range of creativity on this one.


Thank You Laurel. 

I got an "E" for effort,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

 


Silverwolf636 said:


> Looks great to me Bear !!!  Gonna have to try that one for sure.
> 
> --ray--
> 
> (0||||0)


Thanks Ray "Fattie King" Silverwolf.

Aren't you about due for another one of those beauties?

Bear


----------



## deltadude

Great Job Bearcarver...

Great pics, and neat idea....    The only thing you didn't cover was the taste, how did it taste? 

Your idea has given me something new to try for an appetizer,  thanks...


----------



## rdknb

that looks very good and I am going to try it


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Naw Pics were just right... My pics take a long time when I am first loading them also.I wish there was a way to load multiple pics at once like we used to.

Any who   are those pies ready yet??? Mrs SOB is hungry!!

SOB


----------



## meateater

Bear, that pizza made me drool!  All the delicious smoked meat toppings and tater fixins. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then ya topped it off with smoked cheese. That sealed the deal right there.


----------



## chefrob

looks great and i'm sure it tasted great too......nice job!!


----------



## caveman

Bearcarver said:


> Zero comments and only a few looked at this post. Are my pictures too big. Take too long to load?
> 
> Having trouble with this new computer.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


No sir....just got here.  The pizza looked fantastic.  That was a lot of work.  Good job to you Sir.  Nice out of the box thinking.  And I don't have a single problem with the picture loads.


----------



## Bearcarver

deltadude said:


> Great Job Bearcarver...
> 
> Great pics, and neat idea....    The only thing you didn't cover was the taste, how did it taste?
> 
> Your idea has given me something new to try for an appetizer,  thanks...


Dude,

Thanks! ---------It was GREAT! You won't believe how really good it is.

*I said this above:*

BTW: If you want a hint as to what this tastes like (before you make your own)---Think of those Baked potato skins that they scoop out most of the potato, put cheese & bacon bits in, and bake it again. Now just think about using "Home Smoked Cheese" and a different kind of smoked meat on each slice.

*And this:*

Our son came up to have some, and the three of us ate 6 of the 8 slices for dinner. Another amazing thing is the next day I nuked the two left over pieces, and my wife & I ate them. They were just as good as they were the night before (Not dry or mushy)!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

RdKnB said:


> that looks very good and I am going to try it


Thanks Road King,

Bear

 


SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Naw Pics were just right... My pics take a long time when I am first loading them also.I wish there was a way to load multiple pics at once like we used to.
> 
> Any who   are those pies ready yet??? Mrs SOB is hungry!!
> 
> SOB


Thanks again SOB!

We waited up until midnight. Then I told the wife, "That SOB aint gettin' here tonight", and we went to bed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


 


meateater said:


> Bear, that pizza made me drool!  All the delicious smoked meat toppings and tater fixins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ya topped it off with smoked cheese. That sealed the deal right there.


Thanks Buddy,

I thought it was gonna kick butt!

Bear

 


chefrob said:


> looks great and i'm sure it tasted great too......nice job!!


Thanks, tasted even better than it looks.

Bear


 


Caveman said:


> No sir....just got here.  The pizza looked fantastic.  That was a lot of work.  Good job to you Sir.  Nice out of the box thinking.  And I don't have a single problem with the picture loads.


Thanks Cavey,

Bear


----------



## bbally

Fantastic idea Bear.  Did the potato stick together so the slices came out or did you have to use a pie server type thing to lift them out?

Really nice looking.


----------



## bassman

Fantastic looking pie, Bear.  Certainly looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bassman said:


> Fantastic looking pie, Bear.  Certainly looks like a winner to me!


Thank You Very Much Bassman

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bbally said:


> Fantastic idea Bear.  Did the potato stick together so the slices came out or did you have to use a pie server type thing to lift them out?
> 
> Really nice looking.


Thanks bbally!

Good question. The cheese pretty much held the top together (my plan), but you still had to use a small pie server. LOL---Except the one with only half cheese on it. That first night, my son & I each ate two pieces, the wife ate one, and my son & I tore that half cheese one apart by hand, as he was walking out the door.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

That is a beautiful thing you got there Bear.


----------



## bogeoklein

Hey Bear, do you deliver to NC? I'll take two large with EVERYTHING on it!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

bogeoklein said:


> Hey Bear, do you deliver to NC? I'll take two large with EVERYTHING on it!!!


Nope,

Pick-up only----Sorry.

Thanks,

Bear


 


bmudd14474 said:


> That is a beautiful thing you got there Bear.


Thanks Brian.

Got another 11+ pounds of Belly in now. This one is my first strictly A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Bacon Smoke. Hickory---No other heat. Got tired of reading Jerry's posts about how good cold-smoked Bacon is. Gotta try it !

Should be great! Will probably be posting Tuesday.

Bear


----------



## pandemonium

I just found this too, I never go in this section maybe a lot dont? Anyway that looks awesome!!

Potato crust!!! that had to be good, nice creation!!


----------



## Bearcarver

pandemonium said:


> I just found this too, I never go in this section maybe a lot dont? Anyway that looks awesome!!
> 
> Potato crust!!! that had to be good, nice creation!!


Thanks Pande,

It was great. I gotta do it again, but only if we are getting company. It's too much of a pain doing it with all of my smoked meats---Having to thaw a pack of each, all at once. Even though they were all great, I think next time I'll just thaw a small pack of Bacon and a small pack of BBB, and spread both kinds over the whole thing, instead of one kind of meat on each slice. I would have to say those two were the best of the 8 slices, but then you should no me & my Bacon by now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Next to my Wife & Son, Bacon is my favorite thing!

Thanks Again,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Winter is a Great time for Pizza & Smoked Meat, so I'm bumping this oldie up.

Probably only old timers ever saw this before.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

WOW, how have I missed this one the whole time ?  This is really awesome Bear !  I don't care for pizza much, but this one I could really go for being taters...  Living in S.E. Idaho surrounded by spud fields, it's kind of a requirement !  :biggrin:   Great thread !  

:kewl:

:points1:


----------



## gary s

About 5 years late to the party, but man that looks good, The smoked potatoes Neat     















    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## ak1

I'd eat it!  Nice job Bear.


----------



## pc farmer

Wow.

That looks awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> WOW, how have I missed this one the whole time ? This is really awesome Bear ! I don't care for pizza much, but this one I could really go for being taters... Living in S.E. Idaho surrounded by spud fields, it's kind of a requirement !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread !


Thank You Justin!!

This one was more work than I usually do, but it was really Worth it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## inkjunkie

Can just about feel my arteries getting plugged....but such is life...looks very tasty...


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> About 5 years late to the party, but man that looks good, The smoked potatoes Neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!!

You're never too late for the party!!

Bear


AK1 said:


> I'd eat it!  Nice job Bear.


Thanks AK1 !!!

How's the weather up there? I'm guessing not as bad as New England.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Wow.
> 
> That looks awesome.


Thank You, Adam!!

Bear


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Bear, looks like the Bus is going Around the block for a second time, 5 years is a long journey, but something as good as that is worth waiting for!!!!

Smokin Monkey  [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver

inkjunkie said:


> Can just about feel my arteries getting plugged....but such is life...looks very tasty...


Thank You, Sir!!

This stuff was awesome, but the Smoked, Baked, and Fried Tater Slices were very filling at 1/2" thick!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Bear, looks like the Bus is going Around the block for a second time, 5 years is a long journey, but something as good as that is worth waiting for!!!!
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


Thank You SM !!

This has been buried in my archives for so long it was collecting dust.

Figured I'd let you new guys get to see it.

Glad you liked it !

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Why have you been hiding this thread from us all these years???? Geez!!! Just for fun I googled Potato Pizza today and there still isn't anything close to this on the net. Nice work Bear!


----------



## link

Bear, I think this looks pretty damn good. The only part I have a problem with is when you said "I never was a cook, and never will be one".

I as you know have gone through pretty much all of you step-by-step posts and I would have to argue that you are indeed a pretty awesome cook.

link


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Why have you been hiding this thread from us all these years???? Geez!!! Just for fun I googled Potato Pizza today and there still isn't anything close to this on the net. Nice work Bear!


Thank You Case!!

This one was way back in my archives. I just never put it in my Step by Steps, because if you really wanted to follow it, you'd have to smoke all those different meats for the toppings.

I know when I did it, I also did a search, and the closest thing I could find was smashed Tater-tots for the crust.

I got the idea for the crust a long time ago when I took a leftover baked potato, and sliced it & fried it in 1/2" slices instead of slicing it smaller for fried potatoes. Then I fried the big slices in butter until they were nice & darkly browned. They are awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> Bear, I think this looks pretty damn good. The only part I have a problem with is when you said "I never was a cook, and never will be one".
> 
> I as you know have gone through pretty much all of you step-by-step posts and I would have to argue that you are indeed a pretty awesome cook.
> 
> link


Thank You, Link!!!

I Appreciate the kind words!!

Bear


----------



## mingonianbbq

looks really good!!


----------



## Bearcarver

mingonianbbq said:


> looks really good!!


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## flyboys

I don't know how I miised this either.  I've gotta say that is the most creative thing I have seen here.  This just made the top of my short list.  Amazing John, just amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver

Flyboys said:


> I don't know how I miised this either. I've gotta say that is the most creative thing I have seen here. This just made the top of my short list. Amazing John, just amazing!


Thank You Very Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Somebody asked about this a couple days ago.

I had trouble finding it !!!

Bear


----------



## ab canuck

Man that looks and sounds good. I am going to try this soon......


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Man that looks and sounds good. I am going to try this soon......


Thank You AB !!

I got this idea years ago, because I often take Leftover Baked Potatoes, and slice them & Fry them until Browned, in Butter!

I love them!!!  Then on this I just threw on a little of everything I cured & Smoked. Good Stuff !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I had a Heck of a time finding this Old Thread, because it's 10- years old, and hasn't been seen by anyone for more than 3 years, so since I can't edit it, I decided to Bump it up to the modern area.

Hope Somebody finds it interesting:

Bear


----------



## gary s

My Kind Of Pizza   Glad I saw this oldie but goodie.  I'm not a Big Traditional Pizza fan, But this is right up my ally    Nice !!!

Gary


----------



## checkdude

Wow just wow. That is (a lot work) picture perfect art right there! Bet it tasted great!


----------



## Bearcarver

checkdude said:


> Wow just wow. That is (a lot work) picture perfect art right there! Bet it tasted great!




Thank You Dude!!
I was 10 years younger when I made all those things!!
It did taste Great though---Every slice.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> My Kind Of Pizza   Glad I saw this oldie but goodie.  I'm not a Big Traditional Pizza fan, But this is right up my ally    Nice !!!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Glad you like it.
Wish I could still do something like this with all the various smoked meats in it.

Bear


----------



## adidasno21

Bear, this is great!  I've been progressing through your step by steps, and enjoyed your style and explanations!   By the looks of it, you didn't take a fork to the potatoes, or rubbing oil (or bacon grease) / salt or pepper on them  at all during the smoke or baking steps.  Correct?    Thanks again for all the time it took to document your step by steps, its such a valuable resource to us newbies.


----------



## Bearcarver

adidasno21 said:


> Bear, this is great!  I've been progressing through your step by steps, and enjoyed your style and explanations!   By the looks of it, you didn't take a fork to the potatoes, or rubbing oil (or bacon grease) / salt or pepper on them  at all during the smoke or baking steps.  Correct?    Thanks again for all the time it took to document your step by steps, its such a valuable resource to us newbies.




I didn't "Fork" the Potatoes at any time.
If we Nuke/Bake Potatoes, we poke them with a Fork a few times around first.
I'm glad you're enjoying my Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle

Wow Bear! Seems like everytime I go looking through your step by steps I find something new! Definitely gonna have to do this!

Ryan


----------

